# Wierd thing



## zimzum42 (3 Feb 2009)

Having already clicked on 'new posts', the page was a bit slow to load, and I went to open the drop down menu 'quick links', clicking on it before the page had loaded after the original click.

When the page finally loaded, the menu bar at the top, 'my account' through to 'log out' had been replaced by the items from the 'quick links' menu...

strange


----------



## Shaun (3 Feb 2009)

I reckon you've broken it. 

Seem okay to me. If you see this happening a lot though, do let me know and I'll look into it deeper.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

